# Judge Chuck Wolfe Defends 30-27 Score for Joe Warren



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

http://www.mmafighting.com/2011/04/19/judge-chuck-wolfe-defends-30-27-score-for-joe-warren/



> Bellator featherweight champion Joe Warren won a controversial unanimous decision over Marcos Galvao on Saturday night in Yuma, Arizona, with all three judges seeing the fight differently than nearly every member of the MMA media saw it.
> 
> Particularly surprising about the decision was that judge Chuck Wolfe scored the bout 30-27 for Warren: Not only did Wolfe score the first and third rounds for Warren, as did his fellow judges, but Wolfe also gave Warren the second round, even though almost everyone else watching thought that round was decidedly Galvao's.
> 
> ...


... GET THIS GUY OUT.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

"You can grade it 10-10 but you might as well not be there if you're not going to score someone to win the round."

Wow...


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

Why did the idiot judge have to be the man who was my instructor in kickboxing? Seriously Chuck I thought you were smarter than that.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

600 different bouts. LOL. Small time MMA.

Also, what the **** kind of judge says "Don't leave in the hands of the judges?"


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

This guy needs to be wiped off the face of the MMA world.


----------



## KingJo (Apr 21, 2011)

what an assmaster


----------

